# Low Fuel Pressure sensor location and part number ?



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

It appears that I may have a bad/faulty low pressure fuel sensor but I can't seem to locate it in the Bentely manual.
Does anyone know where it's located and the VW part number ?

My current diagnoses:
ODBII codes:
P008B - Low Pressure Fuel System: Pressure too high
P0089 - Valve for Fuel Metering(N290): implausible Signal

Vagcom scan:
004767 - Low-Pressure Fuel Pressure Regulation: Pressure too High 
P129F - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 33034 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:28:24
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 750 /min
Load: 19.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 84.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.716 V
012555 - Low Pressure Fuel regulation: Fuel Pressure Outside Specification 
P310B - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 33034 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:28:24
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 773 /min
Load: 19.2 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 84.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V











_Modified by piston at 7:26 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

It's on the left-side of the HPFP -- brass nut requiring about a 17 mm (maybe 19 mm) wrench to remove.


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (bwoodahl)*

It's the object at the top in this picture:
http://dataton.net/vw/engine_b...e.jpg


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (bwoodahl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwoodahl* »_It's on the left-side of the HPFP -- brass nut requiring about a 17 mm (maybe 19 mm) wrench to remove.

The low pressure fuel sensor is on the HPFP ?


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (piston)*

Yes.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (bwoodahl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwoodahl* »_It's on the left-side of the HPFP -- brass nut requiring about a 17 mm (maybe 19 mm) wrench to remove.

Thanks for pointing out the part. I now found it in the Bentley manual as well. Also, it required a 24mm wrench to get it off.
PN is 06E 906 051 K
.


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Low Fuel Pressure sensor location and part number ? (piston)*

i had that same code come up not too long ago, got the switch replaced and now its good as new. shop didnt even charge me for the install, it literally takes 30 seconds they said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Low Fuel Pressure sensor location and part number ? (rkmoore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rkmoore* »_i had that same code come up not too long ago, got the switch replaced and now its good as new. shop didnt even charge me for the install, it literally takes 30 seconds they said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I pulled mine lastnight and basically: bleed pressure from HPFP and then remove sensor. About 2-3 minutes.


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_
... it required a 24mm wrench to get it off.
PN is 06E 906 051 K
.

24mm -- I must be losing my mind.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

The low pressure sensor was the bad component.
The 103 measurement also looks better now.


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

Good news.


----------



## jimboboostedbye (Jun 11, 2014)

Once I change the sensor and reconnect the HPFP; everything will return back to normall?? Got the same code and have spools at like 3500-4000k and no blow off pressure.


----------



## jasguild (Nov 12, 2014)

I have a 1.8T TSI 3rd Generation in a 2014 Passat. I know this is not the right forum but wondering if any one knows where the fuel pressure sensor is in my car.

Thanks


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

jasguild said:


> I have a 1.8T TSI 3rd Generation in a 2014 Passat. I know this is not the right forum but wondering if any one knows where the fuel pressure sensor is in my car.
> 
> Thanks


I believe yours only has the high pressure sensor on the rail.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Sometimes high pressure from the low pressure sensor can be from a failed FPRV or PRV on the fuel rail. If you have this code and do not want to jump to replacing the sensor...you could gauge test the low pressure delivered to the hpfp first. Just to rule out the FPRV has failed. If the FPRV has failed...then pressure is increased in the delivery side and the filter regulator will start releasing fuel into the tank to try keeping it regulated. Or...you could disconnect the return line at the filter to see if there is any residual fuel in the line. If not...then the filter regulator wasn't relieving the pressure, and fuel into the tank, and would confirm the sensor is bad.


----------

